# Mobile Groomer in High Wycombe Area



## Oliver9631 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello all,

For those of you in located around High Wycombe, Furry Feet Pet Care have recently expanded into professional dog grooming with the launch of 'Furry Feet Dog Grooming'.
Operating from a fully equipped mobile dog grooming salon, Furry Feet Dog Grooming brings professional grooming to your door at competitive prices.

Check them out at http://www.furryfeetgrooming.co.uk

Mods: Feel free to delete if not considered useful to members.


----------

